# Gento neu aufsetzen - Daten beibehalten..

## BrunoAgani

Hallo, 

mein Gentoo ist nach mehrfachen Emerge Fehlern nun komplett zerstört,

ich kann mich nichtmal mehr einloggen :- /.

Wie könnte ich vorgehen, ich dachte mir das ich Gentoo neu aufsetze,

aber ich möchte sehr gerne all meine Daten und Konfigurationen bei-

behalten.. gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit?

Danke.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi BrunoAgani,

also das finde ich ja immer so schön an Linux, denn das geht ganz einfach. Wenn du noch platz auf der Festplatte hast, kannst einfach eine Sicherungskopie (z.B. von einer Live-CD aus) von deinem /home/ und /etc/ Verzeichnis anlegen. Denn eigentlich werden nur dort alle Konfigurationen usw gespeichert.

Den Inhalt aus /home/ kannst du einfach übernehmen sofern die user-ids nach der Neuinstallation die selben sind.

/etc/ würde ich erstmal nur zum Nachschlagen bei der Neukonfiguration nutzen. Doch bevor du alles neu aufsetzen willst würde ich noch versuchen das defekte System zu retten.

Eigentlich solltest du (fast) alles via chroot von einem Live-CD-Linux lösen können sofern du eine Internetverbindung hast, um evt. Pakete runterladen zu können. Also Live-CD booten, deine "defekten" Gentoo-Partitionen mounten. Dieses mit einem chroot betreten und dann vielleicht doch mal die Fehlermeldung Posten, die bei der Verwendung von emerge entsteht.

Hilfreich wäre auch ein emerge --info

Grüße

Chris

----------

## BrunoAgani

Hey danke für die Hinweiße, ich werde dies gleich einmal probieren und 

bei eventuell auftretenden Problemen weitere Details geben!

----------

## R.Aven

 *BrunoAgani wrote:*   

> Hey danke für die Hinweiße, ich werde dies gleich einmal probieren und 
> 
> bei eventuell auftretenden Problemen weitere Details geben!

 

Welche Fehler treten denn im Einzelnen auf? Evtl ließe sich da was machen. Ein chroot von der LiveCD auf deine aktuelle Umgebung und die Logs durchwühlen, respektive die fehlerhaften Programme ausführen.

```
# login
```

, ... etc

Oder einfach - eine Sicherung von /etc und /var/lib/portage/world vorausgesetzt - das stage3 Archiv bei dir entpacken und dadurch versuchen den Fehler zu identifizieren und auszumerzen. Dadurch hast du jedenfalls schon eine funktionierende Grundinstallation ohne stundenlange Kompilierorgien.

----------

